# cost of transfer paper



## izzikio_rage (Aug 15, 2006)

Guys I wanted to know the price of transfer paper used for transferring inkjet printer prints to t -shirts . Also could you please tell me the average life of this transferred material, or how many number of washes it can handle . 

Thanks


----------



## Ishan (Aug 15, 2006)

Rs. 15 for...more details ask VANDIT


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 15, 2006)

thanks ishan. How do I ask VANDIT (and who is he?). also do you have any idea of the company that makes these transfer papers, and how long the print lasts on the shirt?


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 15, 2006)

I think he means this Vandit .. 
Btw .. When purchasing transfer paper, you should consider its GSM value .. Anything more than 80 Gsm is good for T shirt printing ..


----------



## vandit (Aug 16, 2006)

hey i didnt get it I am from a remote area...searched for it but didnt get it.... all offered me was TRANSPERANT paper and not tranfer paper....sob...

any others plz.....

and BTW it_waaznt_me what is the GSM value?? plz can u provide more details abt transfer papers...


----------



## the.kaushik (Aug 16, 2006)

also if possible can any one from bang can say where here i can get it..


----------



## Ishan (Aug 16, 2006)

i asked an uncle who is currently running a photo studiio...but he wasntknowing...and i dont know whom to ask now!


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 16, 2006)

So what kind of shops stock transfer paper ?


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 16, 2006)

Hmm.. Computer suppliers should have transfer papers with them .. You might also wanna try stationary stores. 
GSM value is a measure of quality of the paper .. The more the better .. and costlier ..


----------



## Ishan (Aug 17, 2006)

canany one ask it to digit? coz i have not subscribed t..and once digit only gave a method to do this on a T-shirt.in some old issue...VANDIT which was that issue..Plz Tell everyone

*www.dharmatrading.com/html/eng/3378-AA.shtml


----------



## vandit (Aug 23, 2006)

hey ishan it is not 7.40 RS but 7.40 $ for the pack.....so before ordering .....consider that...hahaha


----------

